# Anyone from the prairies ? AB, SK, MB ???



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Guilty! I hang my hat south of Kindersley, SK


----------



## code red archer (Apr 20, 2013)

Prince Albert sask is where I roam


----------



## chironomidkraut (Jan 11, 2013)

lethbridge, alberta


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

yup just outside regina


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

yup


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

saskatoon


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Colesce said:


> saskatoon


So where do you go shoot in Saskatoon?


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

at the saskatoon wildlife federation


----------



## dboatcoach (Apr 25, 2011)

45 minutes North of Regina


----------



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

Battlefords


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Estevan


----------



## Paips4 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, just west of Edmonton Ab


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Calgary


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

NW of Calgary


----------



## Broken Cedar (Jan 8, 2009)

Winnipeg


----------



## Mackles (Jul 27, 2012)

Regina


----------



## APA21 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rimbey, AB


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful historic down town wardlow ab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in Medicine Hat, AB


----------



## MossFolk (May 4, 2013)

45 mins north of Brandon MB


----------



## mx2hunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Weyburn SK

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nay_Nay (Feb 23, 2012)

Red Deer, AB


----------



## macbob365 (Apr 21, 2013)

Strathmore, AB


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

After 15.5 years of roaming the USA I am back in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

TER said:


> After 15.5 years of roaming the USA I am back in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan.


There's a very good archery club in Prince Albert! Timberland Bowbenders...


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

nucker04 said:


> Guilty! I hang my hat south of Kindersley, SK


You must get strings from World's Best! He's in your neighborhood (Leader, SK)


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Spruce Grove but Land to hunt in Athabasca.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pembina Archers Association in Manitou Manitoba


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

Regina here


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Alberta


----------



## Myvidar (Apr 6, 2013)

Just east if Edmonton


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Just outside Calgary.


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

Whitecourt


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

Stony Plain, AB.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

15 minutes east of Sherwood Park, AB.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

just south of hamiota manitoba


----------



## MuleyMulisha (May 15, 2013)

Medicine Hat AB


----------



## 206313 Alien (Mar 23, 2013)

Melville, Saskatchewan


----------



## 2gd4u (Feb 23, 2011)

Heading to Sask in November: will be heading to Cut Knife Sask in Nov to visit our first Grand Child. Always travel with the Trad Bow. Can anyone recommend area to Deer Hunt , get together to hunt or just shoot. Any places to shoot in that area.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Gimli Manitoba here, shoot out of Heartland Archery in Winnipeg, or my own back yard weather permitting.

Cindy


----------



## Mik-B (May 24, 2013)

Edmonton for me. 



Paips4 said:


> Yup, just west of Edmonton Ab


Paips, where, west of E-town?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

Another from Regina.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Border city here


----------



## brianzchuk (Sep 8, 2006)

R.M. of Buckland, Saskatchewan!!!


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Mars sand hills, RM of brokenhead, Manitoba


----------



## Crash_Control (Apr 1, 2013)

Winnipeg Manitoba and ClanWilliam Manitoba


----------



## ULTRAlite (Aug 2, 2011)

Calgary Ab - Just shot my first 3D tourney... Dual Cam Outdoors' 3D Hunters Challenge. Had a blast! Not sure why it took so long to try it - Definitely won't be my last


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Ultralite, glad you enjoyed the Dual Cam shoot, I wasn't able to be there but I have friends who shot it. Make sure you check out the Oilman's Shootout in May, it's at the same place put on by the archery club the property owner belongs to. This years was my first 3D and it was a blast, tons of prizes and its all for charity. OilmansShootout.com if you want more info for planning next years 3D schedule. There's also a Facebook page if you search it.


----------



## Mum-O-Killowe (Aug 6, 2013)

Newbie from Brooks, AB here.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just south of Edmonton AB for me.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

originally from Fort Qu Appelle Sk . but in Opaskwayak Mb ( The Pas )


----------



## clanman (Mar 29, 2012)

Strathmore area


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Just outside Winnipeg in a bedroom community. I shoot my bow from my driveway into my garage. People stop and watch instead of calling the cops! That's what's nice about living outside the city.


----------



## fnh (May 9, 2010)

Regina


----------



## 358scout (Dec 10, 2014)

Saskatoon


----------



## jlagman (Mar 31, 2015)

Killdeer, SK; about 2 hours south of Moose Jaw.


----------



## Megg (Jun 14, 2015)

Just south of Edmonton


----------



## saskelkhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Regina


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Oakville, Manitoba.


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Just west of Edmonton and a quarter near Athabasca


----------



## WILD4ORCE (Mar 30, 2015)

Gundy, AB......1hr. west of Grande Prairie


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Saskatoon


----------



## SonofZolkiewicz (Jul 8, 2015)

Yorkton!


----------



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

Carberry mb


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

La Crete, AB. South of the NWT and north of most of the rest.


----------



## prezdead (Jul 29, 2015)

Winnipeg, MB! 2nd day with a bow. Yeeeehoo


----------



## skoal (Apr 22, 2014)

Saskatoon and yorkton


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

Regina. Home of the 0-7 riders. Still love them.


----------



## traffic (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to deer hunt in Sak this year for deer. I would be willing to pay to tag along with someone from there.


----------



## MadMarty911 (Aug 5, 2015)

Medicine Hat, AB for life!


----------



## Hacksaw2000 (Aug 30, 2015)

Whitecourt, AB


----------



## OneSpeedGo (Aug 27, 2015)

Winnipeg


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

Regina, SK Canada...member of Wascana Archers.


----------



## Trailscout (Oct 3, 2014)

Craven, SK


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitecourt, ab for me.


----------

